# How tough is it to get into FAMU?



## Exposed Soul (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering what are the addmission requirements to get into FAMU - Prague's   Academy: One year Non- Degree Programe. 

I am planning to apply for the Fall 2012 intake. 



I want to know how many people do they usually accept for the program.

Cheers,
Vishal


----------

